# Best way for a newbie to catch pigeons?



## Clawsy

Hi,
I am new to all things pigeon...i do love animals though. The other day i saw a pigeon with a sore foot, and then i found out how they get their feet caught in string, and they get deformed feet from this. 

So I went back down to where the pigeon was and i couldn't find the original pigeon with the sore foot but i did see another one,i could not get really close to it though. And there were like 20 other birds with it. 

The local SPCA said if i catch any- to take the pigeons to them, and they will look after them and get their feet fixed.

I am after any advice on how to catch pigeons....

What is the best way for a new person to attempt catching one?

Also what kind of food is best to buy? -to help with the catching. 

And also i was told that some people use a fishing net, however i don't know anything about fishing nets and i am not sure what kind to get.....do u get one with a poll- like a big butterfly net or is a big sheet net better?

Also if i try and grab one, and fail, does that make it impossible to get near it again? My reactions are not that fast.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Clawsy,

And welcome to all things pigeon, I mean Pigeon-Talk. I was just curious the name and location of this wonderful local SPCA that is willing to help? How
kind of them. 

Thanks, 

fp


----------



## Clawsy

HI and thx for the welcome
I meant all things pigeon, as in, i know nothing about pigeons and i am new to it all about them. But yep i am new to this forum also

I live in Wellington New Zealand and it was the Wellington SPCA that said to bring them in if i catch them. Do other SPCAs not do this?

I have also taken a hedgehog and a fledgling bird to the local vet here, one was an afterhours vet, by chance who was there at the surgery when we tried..and both times they have said they don't charge for helping wild life...which is good. I think if the cost would be high they may not do this though, as it was they didn't give any drugs to them.

I am sure the SPCA would give them the drugs that they need and treat them well and release them when they are healed.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Clawsy,

As long as you check on an injury basis that is great news. Many SPCA's in my
area don't rehab pigeons, they just take them off your hands and then put them 
down. If the injured pigeon is in a flock that is not familiar w/you, then you could risk spooking the flock if you attempt to catch an injured pigeon. If you are successful, then it will be of little consequence, as you've attained your 
goal of capturing the injured pij to bring for rehab. If you miss, it could be a
wait before they will trust you enuf to get close again. Wild bird seed mix
that lists doves on the information panel should do just fine as far as food is 
concerned. You'll have to gain enuf trust by visits w/food to proceed unless 
you are already experienced in getting injured pigeons. How bad is the foot right now?

fp


----------



## Clawsy

Both pigeons I saw at the city railway station….

The original bird that i can't find- it was limping and its foot was swollen and its toes were sticking out wierd angles.

The second bird had lost many toes, and there was a peice of thin string around one toe.


----------



## maryco

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8568&referrerid=636

You may find that thread beneficial, as it carries instructions to a trap that I use very often, and with much success.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Clawsy,

I've had luck in a several different means of capture. Do a group feed (preferably against a wall with the feed between you and the wall. When the group goes for the food and have their back to you, keep your eye on the one you want and just reach down and pick it up. It is helpful to be in a bent over position to begin with, so you can do so by continuing to drop seed over them.
Also, if you have a light weight jacket, you can use it to throw over the pigeon, (having a small light weight in the pockets helps, something that won't hurt the pijie )
and then be quick about it to get to the jacket and hold the pigeon inside it. 
If
you catch more than one under the jacket, don't let any out till you can determine who is who! If you don't already have a net and are considering 
purchasing one, pet stores and pigeon supply houses carry bird nets which
are tapered @ the end of the netting. 

Good luck and thank-you for caring enuf to help this pijie out.

fp


----------



## Clawsy

Thank you guys,

Today I tried a net but no luck, then i tried making a trap like yours Mary and i managed to catch a bird with string in its foot. 
There are about 4 of them there with bad feet, the worst one - i wanted to try and catch, but this other bird got under the trap first. I took him to the SPCA and a vet will look at him...i am praying they help him and release him. 

I am thinking i should learn how to help them myself....but i don't know where to start. I have 2 cats here and no bird cages.. and limited money. But i want to help them, thinking of their feet caught like that really upsets me and i want to try help. What kind of things are needed to get teh string off yourself? there is sthread here about that i think, i will try find it....one thing i am worried about is the antibiotics needed- what kind of drugs do they need sometimes?
I saw a thread saying things needed are: small scissors, cotton and cotton bandages, stitch ripper- its point blunted.... what other kind of things?

Also if someone has no bird cages- what kind of thing would it be ok to house a pigeon in? 

When you take the string off- and say it is dug in and deformed a bit, does the bird need to be housed and tended to? or can you jsut take the string off and set it free the next day type of thing?


----------



## maryco

Hello, 

Wonderful! So good to hear that you caught him.. now for the next step (trying to help the poor thing)

I keep my pigeons in a carrier or if you don't have anything you may use a laundry basket with something on top... plastic is better and easier to clean than cardboard boxes. (line it with newspaper and paper towel on top)

There should be many important and informative threads here about removing string, let's see what we can find..

Depending on the situation, if the string is loose and you are able to remove it and there is no hard on the foot (maybe just a few red marks) then you can put antibiotic cream and keep for few days, then see if he can walk and step on it.. that bird should be ready for release soon.
But if you have a serious and severe case where the string is deep and the wounds are large, or the toes are tied up and some blackened by the lack of circulation then this will need some time .. 
Also if it's both feet as I've seen it can be much worse and most painful as you can imagine to use them for standing.. 

I hope things turn out for the best, let us know how things go and we'll be here to help


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Clawsy,

And good work! A couple more thoughts to add might be that you could use 
your bathroom as a temporary hospital. To the list I might add a debreeder
in case there is non viable tissue present. Also, does your SPCA mind if you 
returned them to the spot that you picked them up at? That might be a nice
finishing touch for you to return them there in case they have a mate, etc.
As Maryco has said, it is not always possible to simply remove and release the 
next day. If the thread, string, hair or whatever has dug in and cut through 
the skin w/significant swelling, etc., r&r is necessary. Topical and oral antibiotics may both be necessary. You might think about worming them while you have them.

Sounds like you may have already found the link in the Resource section for injured feet and have a good head start on what you might need. It is wonderful of you to care and take this on as a project. 

Best, 

fp


----------



## Clawsy

"Also, does your SPCA mind if you returned them to the spot that you picked them up at? That might be a nice
finishing touch for you to return them there in case they have a mate, etc."

I will try and take it back to where i caught it for sure. 

i am thinking i will ring them tommorrow morning and say to them.....if it needs to be tended too for a while - then i will take care of it. Thank you for teh advice very much!


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Clawsy,

Hmmm, well, they may not let you take it back to do the rehab thing with, as
they might perceive that as their role, but some rehab places will let the person
who brought it in return it to the location retrieved from when ready for release.
Other rehabbers require you to sign custody over fully when admitting. 'Course,
some rehabbers will let you pay something for the rehab and adopt, and others
won't. It all appears to vary according to the organization you are dealing with.

Of the rehabbers in my area ( two that I know of ), one seems to have a liberal
euthanize policy whereas the other only does as a last resort. If they aren't 
releasable, he either keeps himself or finds a home for them. But I can't bring
them back to the place I got them from which saddens me. Even so, I prefer
him to the other group. He releases them into a feral flock by his property out 
in the hills. I figure it's like them having lifetime medical in a way  .

The other group would let me return "a releasable" pigeon to the place I re-
trieved it from, but I don't agree w/their standards of what constitutes
"quality of life" so the other issue seems to pale . You just 
gotta work w/what you've got!!  

Best,

fp


----------



## upcd

*Did It Myself*

Last time I was at the beach. I saw a pigeon with strings and tape around his legs and feet. Me and my children sat on the sand feeding the pigeons. As they felt more comfortable they came closer. I told everyone when to grab it and we caught it. I took my finger nail scissors and cut the string off. Also took the tape off and put triple antibotic on the feet and released it right then and there. Job complete and birdy flying away. Debbie


----------



## Clawsy

"To the list I might add a debreeder
in case there is non viable tissue present."

Sorry -What is a debreeder? I am clueless

I am starting to worry that i should not have taken him to the SPCA........i am ringing them tommorrow morning and i will ask them if are unable to help him- then i am taking him to a vet myself. I don't know if that will work. Hopefully they will help him though. I know someone there and he told me to bring any in, so if it is PTS i will be really pissed off and upset. man i am such a worry wart.I just so want this bird to be ok. Because i dont want to have betrayed it.

Next one i catch i will try and help myself. I have just never had any experince with birds, let alone ones with damaged feet so i was very reluctant to take it on...its feet had been tied up for a long time by the looks of it and i jsut wanted to try and get them help as soon as possible.. I wont be happy until all of them have their feet helped, not sure if that is possible though 

that is great about the pigeon you helped upcd and thank you very much for the help mary and feral


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Clawsy,

First off, let my correct my spelling so that you can even look it up successfully  . That would be spelt: Debrider/Debriding, and it removes tissue which is not
viable. I used Panofil which is prescription, very pricey @ around $100.00 a tube for 30g tube and is manufactured for humans, so I just had some on hand. 
It is enzymatic in action, and removes non-viable tissue. All string feet injuries
may not have dead tissue, but most that I have seen have greater or lesser issues w/this dependant on how long the injury has been developing. I've used 
this for other injuries as well, and it is a miracle "drug". Large scabbing areas where feathers were missing have removed the scab completely and had 
new feathers growing in within 24 hours!

About the SPCA and Rehabbers in your area, don't kick yourself about anything. Instead, know that in the future you can call and ask questions.
Do you treat injured Pigeons, do you euthanize and if so, under which circumstances, do you find homes for non-releasables, are releasables returned to where they are picked up at, etc. It's always good to know in 
advance what the conditions are for the different places.

Best, 

fp


----------



## Clawsy

Thanks for the reply Feral , that stuff sounds very good to get.

I just rang the SPCA, they said the pigeon was released...where the SPCA is...that is should find its way home :/
That the vet cut the string from its foot and that it was able to walk, perch and fly so it is considered ok. I hope they got all the string.

OK now i know that this is all the vet does, and i can manage that myself plus i can rehab it for a while too- which is what i thought teh SPCA would do with this pigeon- since you guys do it - but they didn't, so the next pigeon i will try help myself and see how it goes. once again ty for all the help and advice.


----------



## feralpigeon

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/store/

Above are some links to Pigeon Supply Houses which you might be interested 
in if you'd like to get into helping/doing rehab work w/pigeons, Clawsy. As the 
debrider I mentioned is a pricey one for humans, they may carry something 
that would be less expensive that would do something similar. Just ask.

Also, Cyro51 uses Bach Flower Remedy Rescue Cream on the injured pijies feet,
which here, in US would be available @ Health Food store or @ Herb Supply Store.

Your efforts and follow through on behalf of this pigeon have been outstanding and this flock is lucky to have you as a guardian!

Best,

fp


----------



## Clawsy

aw thx fp, that is really nice! thanks for all your help. I went down to the station today to try and catch another stringfoot but i was unable to. It was too busy and there is no where out of the way to put up a trap that doesn't get disturbed- same with feeding them, people get in the way and scared them.

I think going on the weekends when there are less people and no station officals wandering about is a lot better. I wish they trusted me, i guess that will take a long time and if i am only there on the weekends that might not happen, so it might be better to stick to the trap.

i went outside to feed some other pigeons and none of them have string feet, but the ones inside the station have like 1 out of 4 or 5 with string feet, all the same colour- black nylonly string. Maybe it is something there where they sleep or something.


----------



## feralpigeon

If there is a high incident of this black nylon looking string inside the station,
maybe it is something that is being used in the course of business inside the 
station. Maybe you could find out the source and if possible get them to handle
it differently.

Just a thought....


----------

